# Tester la batterie d'un powerbook



## titigrou (4 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Voilà, il y a quelques années (j'exagère quelques mois plutôt!), j'avais trouvé un logiciel pour teser la batterie de mon ibook g4, qui indiquait le nombre de cycles de recharges et d'autres infos.
Je ne parviens plus à retrouver le nom de ce logiciel, afin de le tester sur la batterie de mon powerbook.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée d'un logiciel qui ferait ce genre de test?
Merci bien!


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juin 2007)

titigrou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voilà, il y a quelques années (j'exagère quelques mois plutôt!), j'avais trouvé un logiciel pour teser la batterie de mon ibook g4, qui indiquait le nombre de cycles de recharges et d'autres infos.
> Je ne parviens plus à retrouver le nom de ce logiciel, afin de le tester sur la batterie de mon powerbook.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée d'un logiciel qui ferait ce genre de test?
> Merci bien!



Coconut battery mais je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne pour les ibook


----------



## titigrou (4 Juin 2007)

Le nom me revient à présent! C'était bien coconut battery! Je m'en vais de ce pas le tester!
Merci infiniment


----------



## anneee (4 Juin 2007)

apparemment coconut battery fonctionne sur macosx 4 ppc ou intel


----------



## titigrou (4 Juin 2007)

Oui il fonctionne très très bien. Merci beaucoup!


----------

